
That Office AC System Is Great – At Recirculating Viruses - smacktoward
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/05/that-office-ac-system-is-great-at-recirculating-viruses.html
======
blendo
Step 1: open The office windows, as was done in TB sanitariums. Seems more
pleasant than most offices I’ve worked in:

“A century ago, treatment of tuberculosis gave modern architects a collection
of design principles that aligned the aesthetic and the sanitary. Sunlight
flowed through big windows, picking out whatever dust and streaks might lurk
on white, high-gloss surfaces. Invigorating breezes blew across balconies and
porches, dispelling germs, shadows, and Victorian clutter.”

